# Insturmentals Only



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ma0Fa9t6vh4]Vaseline Machine Gun Leo Kottke 6 & 12 String Guitar - YouTube[/ame]

Leo Kottke- Vaseline Machine Gun


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4DVOljCpNQ]The Emperor of Wyoming - Neil Young - YouTube[/ame]

Neil Young- Emperor of Wyoming


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_057wekHayk&feature=related]Tommy Emmanuel, Phil Emmanuel play The Shadows - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKdusyjiuvY]The Who - Overture - YouTube[/ame]

The Who- Overture(Tommy)


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXnyDz6Z8oQ]Phil Emmanuel - Lightning Rod - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

Ooops, forgot there was some singing at the end!


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ6g6pmN6Yo]fugees ready or not (instrumental) - YouTube[/ame]

Just awesome.

I defy anyone not to bob their head.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 6, 2013)

Discovered this guy's music back in the '80s. Awesome stuff, most all of it instrumental...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXKwmiOuoYc]Tony Rice Unit - Shady Grove - Live at Fur Peace Ranch - YouTube[/ame]

http://www.tonyrice.com/


----------



## Oddball (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ligIq6o0rUU]TSOP (The Sound Of Philadelphia) [Original 12" Version] - MFSB featuring The Three Degrees (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g88tszuM4Aw]Apocalyptica - I Don't Care - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0yB_MA3MOc]Apocalyptica - Not Strong Enough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qx4XNxHkMuc]Apocalyptica - Harmageddon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FzKqA9n-mo]Apocalyptica 'Duelling Cello' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K4mOPi6bZk]Europe - The Final Countdown (Instrumental) - YouTube[/ame]

The final countdown


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CDoJFmdFgA]Django Reinhardt & Stephane Grappelli - Minor Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2DEe1U7lEU]Light of Death[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9DRQ32h7WQ&playnext=1&list=PL561835E49492A04E&feature=results_video]Gary Hoey, Wipeout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkFoPGRM4t4]Erik Satie - Gnossienne No.1 - Seth Ford-Young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oidm5Zfw_SA]Jessica- The Allman Brothers Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhMuCiAe6vA]Mason Williams - Classical Gas - ORIGINAL STEREO VERSION - YouTube[/ame]

Mason Williams- Classical Gas


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-evJ0J08Jw]The Ventures - Walk Don't Run - YouTube[/ame]

The Ventures- Walk Don't Run


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-7QSMyz5rg]Booker T & the MG's - green onions - mod classic 60s - YouTube[/ame]

Booker T & the MGs- Green Onions


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 6, 2013)

would it be considered racist to mention Obama when posting this tune...?

oops... I did it anyhow... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bjPlBC4h_8]Watermelon Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LEWkwvaNcs]Tubular Bells - YouTube[/ame]

Mike Oldfield- Tubular Bells(Exorcist Theme)


----------



## bayoubill (Mar 6, 2013)

intro to the movie "Paris, Texas"... music by Ry Cooder...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b44paD20O3M]Paris, Texas - Wim Wenders - 1984 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfQbkFp16cw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfQbkFp16cw[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQL-uCbwKyY]Kicking In The Door[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 6, 2013)

UKRider said:


> Apocalyptica 'Duelling Cello' - YouTube



You beat me to it...your first two vidz couldn't show because they aren't approved to be viewed in 'this country'... :/

Off my fave album - 7th Symphony:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqmj_aZ9hdU&feature=share&list=PLEB086493893087A3]Apocalyptica - The Shadow of Venus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 6, 2013)

Mountain Jam- Eat A Peach Allman Brothers


----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2013)

Theme from a Summer Place (Percy Faith version- 1960)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt7SPm7N6D8]Theme from a summer place (Percy Faith version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sdfwan5tMw]Sounds Orchestral Cast Your Fate To The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2013)

Sleepwalk ( the Shadows)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS38_gJh3hE]Sleepwalk ( the Shadows) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 6, 2013)

konradv said:


> The Emperor of Wyoming - Neil Young - YouTube
> 
> Neil Young- Emperor of Wyoming



Made my first ever contribution to Wikipedia when I noticed this song wasn't on the list cited below.  

List of rock instrumentals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## BillyV (Mar 6, 2013)

*Jimmy Page - Led Zeppelin - Bron-yr-aur and Black Mountain Side*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfeIYYZDheY]Led Zeppelin - Bron-Yr-Aur - Jimmy Page - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4WJO1dfM6o]jimmy page acoustic guitar solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 6, 2013)

Minor Swing - Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpmOTGungnA]Minor Swing - Django Reinhardt & Stéphane Grappelli - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 6, 2013)

I'll See You In My Dreams By Django Reinhardt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNRHHRjep3E]I'll See You In My Dreams By Django Reinhardt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery (Mar 6, 2013)

Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7dg8vRDM68]Chuck Mangione - Feels So Good - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## boedicca (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL3mvkZ6mVk]JA[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGHLwK0pdoU]Doctor P & Flux Pavillon - Stink Finger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 6, 2013)

Half of the famous song writing team, Gamble and Huff

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=75K8nlvPjXs]No Greater Love - Leon Huff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Mar 6, 2013)

STANLEY MYERS Cavatina (from the film The Deer Hunter)


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAAiYMgFcbw]STANLEY MYERS Cavatina - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W26JFBxveLs]Booker T and the MG's Mo' Onions [/ame]

Booker T and the MG's Mo' Onions


----------



## UKRider (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9Q5EtShVqU]Booker T and The MGs - Fuquawi - YouTube[/ame]

Booker T and The MGs - Fuquawi


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope scatting is allowed since the voice is used as an instrument.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbweaAPg-7w]Phil Collins Droned/Hand in Hand - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 6, 2013)

Now for something completely different
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yKVTjVPsmI]Iron Butterfly Theme 1967 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBDLQZgntYE]Europa (Earth's Cry, Heaven's Smile), Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNkw3ZEHM6c]Led Zeppelin - White Summer (1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vp6CsgncKw]Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - A Taste of Honey (1967)_HQ - YouTube[/ame]

Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass- A Taste of Honey


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 7, 2013)

Give the drummer some

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj7yAFPNDRs]Passport - Ostinato (1976) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah66Jji74Tk]The Who - Sparks - YouTube[/ame]

The Who - Sparks


----------



## UKRider (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGPG_Y-_BZI]Duane Eddy - Rebel-rouser - YouTube[/ame]

Duane Eddy - Rebel Rouser


----------



## UKRider (Mar 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4fPv450OYM]Joe Satriani - Always with me, always with you - YouTube[/ame]

Joe Satriani - Always with me, always with you


----------



## UKRider (Mar 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmO0OZC6Ifk]BECK'S BOLERO (1967) by the Jeff Beck Group - with backwards guitar ending - YouTube[/ame]

Beck's Bolero with backwards guitar ending.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 8, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/9SLflwFuJcc]Hiroshima Performs their Classic Hit "One Wish" Live @ Anthology - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Mar 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPXWKO-EBgc]DAVID GILMOUR - ECHOES ACOUSTIC VERSION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## UKRider (Mar 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KpbdNfx4lc]Zappa Plays Zappa - Peaches En Regalia (Live) - YouTube[/ame]

Zappa plays Zappa - Peaches en Regalia


----------



## edthecynic (Mar 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMQ7xGxI3ME]Stanley Clarke ~ School days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZtR_-TPYIc]The Who - Underture - YouTube[/ame]

The Who- Underture(Tommy)


----------



## konradv (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txm2XmDTQBA]Traffic - Glad 1970 Remastered - YouTube[/ame]

Traffic- Glad


----------



## konradv (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqjkbvs8A4s"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqjkbvs8A4s[/ame]

The Smiths- Money Changes Everything

Brian Ferry took the tune and added lyrics!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW2cNGs5wnk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW2cNGs5wnk[/ame]

Brian Ferry- The Right Stuff


----------



## eots (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txb6Zkbj1Qg]Uptown Saturday Night/TheEots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk60ObnbIOk]Ravi Shankar at Monterey Pop (June 1967) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 9, 2013)

2Cellos - Hurt

[ame=http://youtu.be/IdwQqkSOm_A]2CELLOS (Sulic & Hauser) - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Trajan (Mar 9, 2013)

edthecynic said:


> Stanley Clarke ~ School days - YouTube



I loved that album.......go figure...


----------



## UKRider (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9-42mu1D9Y]Moby dick full (Led Zeppelin - Live at the Royal Albert Hall 1970) john bonham - YouTube[/ame]

Led Zeppelin - Moby Dick (Full Live at the Royal Albert Hall)


----------



## UKRider (Mar 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-meviSnJjA]RAWHIDE - LINK WRAY AND HIS WRAYMEN - YouTube[/ame]

Link Wray - Rawhide


----------



## BillyV (Mar 11, 2013)

Steve Howe (of Yes): Mood for a Day, from the Yes - Fragile album

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOjH1AQO8a8]Steve Howe -Mood For A Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUjeeW1Makc]Dave Brubeck - Broadway Bossa Nova - Jazzfestival Burghausen 2001 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnqpOFcBiMM]Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover - live 1990 - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_nJq-kxZi4]Memphis (Lonnie Mack) - YouTube[/ame]

Memphis - Lonnie Mack


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRCchLGjUwY]Wring That Neck - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]

Deep Purple - Wring that Neck


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 11, 2013)

Mainly instrumental, no words, but there is some yodeling.

Great instrumental rock song from the 70's.......................

And the Wallace and Grommit animation is pretty cool as well...............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCBbKBSttFw]Hocus Pocus Focus - Wallace and Gromit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Mar 11, 2013)

Only the third time in two pages that tune has been posted.

Sheeesh.


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ombnqWR3eA]Fleetwood Mac Albatross - YouTube[/ame]

Fleetwood Mac - Albatross


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 11, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Only the third time in two pages that tune has been posted.
> 
> Sheeesh.



That's because it's a great song.  I remember back when I was a really young kid (around 5 or so), and my older step brothers would play that song all the time.  Well, after my mother got divorced from their father, never saw them again, but I'd always wanted to know what that song was, and it was made even more difficult because there were no words.

Well...........a year or two back, the tv series "Supernatural" played it on one of their episodes, and I finally found it again after around 30 plus years of looking.

I've always loved that song.


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8AX82A3M8o]Eric Johnson - Righteous - YouTube[/ame]

Eric Johnson - Righteous


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh3bleXWaCk]Funkadelic - Maggot Brain[/ame]

Funkadelic - Maggot Brain


----------



## konradv (Mar 11, 2013)

Since it's almost Easter.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvuKX0KvKUY]OVERTURE (Jesus Christ Superstar) - YouTube[/ame]

Jesus Christ Superstar- Overture


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcZKkZO7CTI]Jimi Hendrix-Star Spangled Banner (Woodstock 1969) - YouTube[/ame]

Jimi Hendrix - Star Spangled Banner


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 11, 2013)

Emotional Autumn Emotional Violin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHGgi9eXQ7g&list=PLW7qWuSwNFyLq4BgR9c0ziajOE5Jux5ao&index=5]10min Emotional Violin Emotional Autumn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcdor9TGkKQ]Allman Brothers Band - Jessica[/ame]

​
Allman Brothers Band - Jessica - Live

Set to 480p and play loud.  Play those guitars.


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 11, 2013)

The 1985 Grammy Award for Best Rock Instrumental Performance...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3Kwbd0juJY]Yes - Cinema - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaA8YD_922Q]Cannonball Adderley - Dancing In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]

Cannonball Adderley - Dancing In The Dark


----------



## Oddball (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWTjjm-Gg3c]Ramrods - Ghost Riders in the Sky - YouTube[/ame]

The Ramrods - Ghost Riders In The Sky


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHNQCdWOfdM]Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive (Full Length Version) - YouTube[/ame]

Pink Floyd - Interstellar Overdrive


----------



## UKRider (Mar 11, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8yhy9EeyUI]Steve Morse Cruise Missile - YouTube[/ame]

Steve Morse - Cruise Missile


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 12, 2013)

Here ya go...........................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOymHEdiPts]- Alan Parsons Project - Sirius - - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td56XAHxLpw]The Alan Parsons Project- I Robot - YouTube[/ame]

The Alan Parsons Project- I, Robot


----------



## BillyV (Mar 12, 2013)

Chet Atkins and Jerry Reed, Jerry's Breakdown. Awesome duo no matter what kind of music you like. This is a fun video from 1975; well worth the investment of one minute and 49 seconds.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni8KBhnebwE]Jerry Reed And Chet Atkins Jerrys Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Mar 13, 2013)

Quadro Nuevo (Germany):  Tu vuo' fa' l'americano

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFW_Z37YvmY]Quadro Nuevo - Tu Vuo'Fa ' L'americano - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IzoiqDaG4A]Jefferson Airplane - Embryonic Journey - YouTube[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane- Embryonic Journey


----------



## konradv (Mar 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yTY__PKLDQ]The Beatles - Flying (complete 9:38 version) - YouTube[/ame]

The Beatles- Flying


----------



## Oddball (Mar 18, 2013)

This one goes out to a few ex-homeis....Y'all know who you are...


----------



## Pogo (Mar 19, 2013)

Linda Cohen: "Leda" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF2qY8lim00"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JF2qY8lim00[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Mar 20, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpYgDH1yrNs]Leo Kottke A Good Egg - YouTube[/ame]

Leo Kottke- A Good Egg


----------



## April (Mar 22, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ex9gf-LVU14]Lindsey Stirling - SHADOWS - Full HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Elq65LibCCI]Alison Krauss & Union Station[/ame]

God bless you and AKUS always!!!   

Holly (a fan of them since 1994)


----------



## P F Tinmore (Mar 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsHdTTuhabc]Sati Flow HOOP DEMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNT4HkbackQ&feature=youtu.be]MC eots and the purrr Dawgz - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## American76Pride (Mar 23, 2013)

[youtube]WlCxlBKNXyU[/youtube]


----------



## Bill Angel (Mar 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2abrDCL3ww]Form And Fate - When The Streets Caught Fire And We All Walked Through The Flames - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Tg8WYHYcI&feature=share&list=SP5ACACE2CD8F4964C]Skyfall - Adele / James Bond guitar cover - Neogeofanatic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIEAh-zXnsQ&feature=share&list=SP5ACACE2CD8F4964C]Angels guitar cover - Robbie Williams - Neogeofanatic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 24, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QtAvNCJngEQ]Slash VS Eddie Van Halen VS Angus Young guitar solo battle - Neogeofanatic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BillyV (Mar 28, 2013)

It seemed like this thread needed a little "big band" music.....

This is "In the Mood" as performed by Tex Beneke and the Glenn Miller Orchestra in 1946, one of my favorite big band hits. After Glenn Miller's plane was lost (in 1944, I think?), Tex Beneke took over his orchestra and was the leader until about 1950. 

Just an interesting (to me, anyway) aside, my father played trumpet in this band for a short while after WWII (he was in the Navy Band prior to that)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR3K5uB-wMA]In The Mood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desperado (Mar 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJqrNAkndd0]Jeff Beck - Somewhere Over The Rainbow (Live) (HD) May 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## uscitizen (Mar 28, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcbHwHqQRr8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcbHwHqQRr8[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 28, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXnyDz6Z8oQ]Phil Emmanuel - Lightning Rod - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Mar 29, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YemLOj7Tg9o&feature=share&list=PL7B74F951CA01EFBE]Kamelot - Regalis Apertura - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## namvet (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmHOMMD7H_8]Rise - Herb Alpert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo5mvTfYSQY]Keith Medley "Ancestors" - 27 string guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2013)

I just want to thank everyone for some fantastic sides!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMaupYWRMpE]Kitaro - Theme From Silk Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUGv-NAMr9k]Kitaro Hajimari - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLgJ7pk0X-s]The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - The Good, The Bad and The Ugly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CnhcGpmH9Y]Anoushka Shankar plays 'Pancham Se Gara' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLN4CAl6p7A]Fur Elise on the AXiS 49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Apr 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fnc4T26NslA]Für Elise - Beethoven on Guitar ( Now on iTunes ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Apr 25, 2013)

The original Command and Conquer has some awesome music....


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL0HxgadWyc]Galactic Rapture...The eots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/sPI6b8MtLos]Escala -- Requiem For A Tower HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 2, 2013)

I think this might be my best so far.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK-qpv8umTg&feature=youtu.be]The eots 69 th Overture - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99usAJu96-o]Leyla McCalla Plays Bach's Cello Suite #1 in G (Allemande) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPK5yLy35JM]Carolina Chocolate Drops 3/4/2012-instrumental opening - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 3, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=bNaK_nBp2Yc]Carolina Chocolate Drops - Genuine Negro Jig [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 4, 2013)

Metallica - Orion (Instrumental)

[ame=http://youtu.be/c8qrwON1-zE]Metallica - Orion (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb3TaFzxlfI]Antonio Vivaldi "La Folia" - Apollo's Fire Baroque Orchestra/Jeannette Sorrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (May 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfBUVpGvOOs]Fire On High - Elo (Youtube Edition) Full - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 4, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Fire On High - Elo (Youtube Edition) Full - YouTube



sweet...


----------



## eots (May 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jjva5Wy5uyI]Sweet Smoke - Silly Sally - 1970 (Extract Slow, Drums Solo) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 4, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zC60eei2Qns]Eden Brent - Boogaloo's Boogie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 4, 2013)

*Way cool...*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etZ-JVFjQoo]Poliphony - Poliphony (1973) [Full Album] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 5, 2013)

Superb piano work here...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LRsYn9ufY0]Frank Mills, Music Box Dancer[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (May 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD9WwaWymy4]18. The Burning Bush - Chassidic Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (May 5, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goVlb1XUvCg&feature=youtu.be]Highlander ...TheEots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4G3Ny7ACtqM]Apocalyptica - Quutamo live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6VAkOhXIsI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## April (May 8, 2013)

Don't remember if I posted this here already or not...

[ame=http://youtu.be/7BJxZd5JUOE]Nightwish - Moondance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 8, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DpWSYk2SqSE]Omar Akram - Angel Of Hope - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (May 8, 2013)

Kashmir - Escala

[ame=http://youtu.be/DPeidimtSZY]Led Zepplin - Kashmir (Escala version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (May 16, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLzUme1gN8c]Grateful Dead - Dark Star - 08/27/72 (1/4) (Sunshine Daydream) - YouTube[/ame]

Dark Star- Grateful Dead


----------



## Oddball (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Oddball (Jun 7, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrzkJBEcTbk]Herb Alpert & the Tijuana Brass - A Taste of Honey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 7, 2013)

Jean Michel Jarre - Oxygene

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HJ2Q8GQwts]Jean Michel Jarre Oxygene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQB9gOGb_Zw]The Carolina Chocolate Drops @ DelFest 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Jun 8, 2013)

Santana: "Europa"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ot6pSrKT1oc]EUROPA - Santana - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jun 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rz5Z5t4B7g]Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass - Zorba The Greek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 8, 2013)

Duane Eddy - The Lonely  One

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-NzORAp9jk]Duane Eddy - The Lonely One 1958 - YouTube[/ame]

There's a background "AH' vocal, but it's such a classic instrumental.


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 9, 2013)

Reminds me of Orlando.....8,000 years ago.....


----------



## IrishTexanChick (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg35ZKH2Omw]Jean-Luc Ponty - Live in concert - No Absolute Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkUpto_ohEc]James Galway - Annie's Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Professor (Jun 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfsgXJQ0ebU]Richard Clayderman - Ballade pour Adeline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jun 12, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evJT3SpExgY]Amboy Dukes - Migration - YouTube[/ame]

The Amboy Dukes- Migration


----------



## eots (Jun 12, 2013)

tHe MiGhTy eOtS...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKCzek23gmU]bRaiNwErKs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 12, 2013)

The Lonely Shepherd... a personal favorite of mine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qsgBF7ZIsk]The Lonely Shepherd (Kill Bill Soundtrack) Gheorghe Zamfir - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jun 18, 2013)

Oddball said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DJEDdvujF8



Man...This tune kicks ass.........Bumpbumpbump....


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2013)

One of the greatest instrumental songs ever:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF46smnRlgY]Larry Carlton - Sleepwalk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSsiS-v6_6M]Percy Faith - Theme From A Summer Place - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 19, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrsioTFddKo]PEREZ PRADO - CHERRY PINK AND APPLE BLOSSOM WHITE (U.K.No1.1955) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 19, 2013)

Also known as the ending theme from HBO's 'Real Sex':


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UmWsOboKg4]Pérez Prado - Patricia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 19, 2013)

Guitar insanity.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy4K7lFFZII]Al DiMeola - Race With Devil On Spanish Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 22, 2013)

Let me see, so far, we have two people who posted Europa; two people who posted Jessica; one poster who posted Al Dimeola;   one poster who actually knows who Jon Luc Ponty is and one   poster who had to jam Kashmir down our throats one more time.

Aside from that last one, which I never want to hear again, I will respond to the first four.

To the Santana fans, I see your Europa and raise you a *Sampa Pa Ti.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXon4KB2cvQ]Carlos Santana Samba Pa Ti Original - YouTube[/ame]


To the Allman Bro fans, I counter your Jessica with* In memory of Elizebeth Reeds.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcpwMZKPsQM]The allman brothers band - In memory of elizabeth reed (Fillmore East 71') - YouTube[/ame]


To the jazz man, my Dimeola is better than your Dimeola!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfRisJHYFGU]Al Di Meola - Dark Eye Tango?1978? - YouTube[/ame]


To the Jon Luc Ponty fan, you rock!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXaCf6GXY8E]AC/DC - Chase The Ace - instrumental - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 22, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HqBhLEM48k]Larry Carlton - Don't Give It Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJLJCctP6Rg]Stranger On The Shore ~ Acker Bilk [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2013)

Boffo Bossa Nova!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-DhcxnoKnY]Walter Wanderley - A Man And A Woman (Un Homme st Une Femme) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2013)

The Jazz swing break in the middle (around 1:54) is really good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6zypc_LhnM]Vince Guaraldi Trio - Linus And Lucy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic (Jun 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrtFrXERu2Q]Elton John Song For Guy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Agent.Tom (Jun 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4XfVchYz0A]Niyaz - Dilruba (Junkie XL remix) with visuals from 'Sanktuarium' - YouTube[/ame]

Any thoughts on this one?  It's an old favorite of mine.  I consider it an instrumental because I have no CLUE what she's saying....


----------



## Agent.Tom (Jun 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06f67ru5tCI]Lindsey Stirling - " Crystallize " Dubstep Violin (music video HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR9d1l6oOxI]Don Shirley Trio - Water Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jun 26, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJkL_4niC4w]Chico and Harpo Marx in a piano duet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Jun 26, 2013)

I must have posted this before....But I don't care...This rocks ass....

And it's cryptically relevant....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZFThoc3dYY]Yesca [lost due to incompetence].mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhy_r1IOTNI]Nina Simone Live 1961 ~ Bye Bye Blackbird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm2csqUjIbI]Autumn Leaves -- Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZW9S7H2zcpU]In a Persian market - Acker Bilk 1962 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SD6qQWxMrM]Midnight In Moscow - Kenny Ball and his Jazzmen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Jul 9, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5AUm_xaE9A]Carlos Santana - Samba Pa Ti - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgpcpXCq3mw]Santana - moonflower - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2L9uEtWcsP0]"Bella" by Carlos Santana (Desperado Soundtrack) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=E4Yr9sF6ZwQ&NR=1]George Benson - The Shadow Of Your Smile [Live '72] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant (Jul 10, 2013)

[MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION],

Moonflower is such a wicked tune. I loved it.


----------



## Bill Angel (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice soft jazz piano piece


----------



## April (Jul 23, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/dtVka-Nvwn4]Eternal - Evanescence - Origin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan (Sep 23, 2013)

Instrumental mix.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmXw7zJFDr0]Romantic Bossa Nova Beat! Instrumental-Mix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP56r4w1tfM]Little Martha- Duane Allman - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04Fhp_PkSxc]Aqua Marine - Santana - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9N8Qi6zLSU]HIDEAWAY (1966) by John Mayall's Bluesbreakers- featuring Eric Clapton - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEuKbE4MXPE]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8f-Qb-bwlU]Frankenstein . Edgar Winters Group . 1973 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgpnlLz7WR0]ELP Fanfare For The Common Man - Emerson Lake and Palmer - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjPlnWCGMIw]Jan Akkerman - Streetwalker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny - YouTube


If you're gonna post *Lenny*, then you leave me with no choice...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQVYd5RBfCQ]10 Riviera Paradise by Stevie Ray Vaughan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2013)

And while we're at it...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXsjqeVywkw]Little Wing - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2013)

Who said harmonica's couldn't rock?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLD_Lv98Yyc]The J. Geils Band - Whammer Jammer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 23, 2013)

First instrumental I ever liked...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HI134-PcNcU]Yes - Mood For A Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Sep 23, 2013)

Minas:  "Chôro Siciliano"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XUJlv0_Njgk]Minas : "Chôro Siciliano" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 23, 2013)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W6hBI1SAL4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W6hBI1SAL4[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 23, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFaavVam46Q]TANGERINE DREAM - "Atlas Eyes" - 1988 Private Music CD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ8QWqbsAy8]HONK - Pipeline Sequence(Gerry Lopez) from "Original Soundtrack Five Summer Stories" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Missourian (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ13dgzGlNk]The Great Kat - Beethoven Mosh 5th Symphony in C Minor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 24, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWJgJkVL0xM]Jethro Tull Bouree live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April (Nov 3, 2013)

[ame=http://youtu.be/GwES9M0isVM]Last of the Wilds by Nightwish - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Last of the Wilds by Nightwish - YouTube



Fer some reason this reminds me of Leahy....

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqg0l43dbv4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqg0l43dbv4[/ame]


----------

